# activate after sbf



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just SBF my phone and i cant figure out how to re-activate it. i tried doing a factory reset but i cant install system recovery because i dont have root access. what do i do?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

falconfan101 said:


> I just SBF my phone and i cant figure out how to re-activate it. i tried doing a factory reset but i cant install system recovery because i dont have root access. what do i do?


pull out battery, and start tappping the driod eye until you see the little android and continue for a mineut more, until it says to view legal info


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

when connected to what


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

You should watch one of the many how to SBF videos on YouTube. That's how I learned.


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

BTGGTR1 said:


> You should watch one of the many how to SBF videos on YouTube. That's how I learned.


i did that but they dont have the x2 up and with the x to factory reset they held power and home, on the x2 that doest work


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

after u get the triangle press the volume key to get to stock recovery


falconfan101 said:


> i did that but they dont have the x2 up and with the x to factory reset they held power and home, on the x2 that doest work


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

should i just re-gingerbreak and run system recovery, factory reset and reactivate when setting the phone back up?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> pull out battery, and start tappping the driod eye until you see the little android and continue for a mineut more, until it says to view legal info


after rsd and after factory restet


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

i get that but when do i pull the battery during the boot?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

falconfan101 said:


> i get that but when do i pull the battery during the boot?


if the instructions fail pull the battery afterboot, if there is no way to turn it on call verizon and get a replacement


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

here is what i did. i backed up everyting through recovery. i did the sbf, and this is when i started having problems. when i rebooted, i wasnt activated. i re-gingerbreaked and installed the recovery again. i did a factory reset, and when the setup began, the first page (activation) wasnt there. it went directly to g,ail accounts. what do i do from here, not haveing anything or ability to access recovery. i must not understand something correctly


----------



## StringCheeseCR (Jul 18, 2011)

Dial *228 - option 1 which will activate the phone


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

it completely skipped that step. the android was standing there then the set-up gmail accounts. in any case now i am back to stock with no service. how do i factory reset again from here? or should i just bring it in to vzw tomorrow


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Settings, Privacy, Factory reset


----------



## StringCheeseCR (Jul 18, 2011)

When I did the SBF and then did a factory reset I still had to dial *228 and choose option 1 to activate my phone. I had the triangle until I did that step.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Before you take it in, let me run everything by you ok?


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

After you sbf, you should pull battery, put battery in, hold VOLUME ROCKER DOWN and power on. Once menu comes up, volume rocker down until you see Android Recovery. Hit Volume Rocker UP. You will see the Android and the Triangle. Push BOTH volume rockers in at the same time to access stock recovery. Use volume rocker down to highlight Reset Data/Factory Reset. Tap POWER BUTTON to select.


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

ill try it again. i did everything but BOTH volume rockers. thanks


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

falconfan101 said:


> ill try it again. i did everything but BOTH volume rockers. thanks


Ah. Once you rocker down in Fastboot menu, it will say Android Recovery. Rocker UP on that, you will see it say Starting Android Recovery. Then you'll see the Android and Triangle. BOTH rockers in at the same time and BAM. Stock recovery.   This is the same on the DX. If you need help, please let us know prior to taking it in or calling vzw. We will get you set up.


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

that did it. thanks for the help!!!!!


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

falconfan101 said:


> that did it. thanks for the help!!!!!


You are welcome!


----------



## falconfan101 (Jun 29, 2011)

now what can i do to restore the backup i made


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

falconfan101 said:


> now what can i do to restore the backup i made


Root it, install the bootstrap apk, then reboot to recovery. Select backup and restore. Restore backup.


----------



## freakqnc (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry to hijack from Droid X2 but I have the same problem on a Droid 1. After rooting with RDSlite 4.9 and SPRecovery_ESE81.sbf I got No signal, no Battery, the "Process System is not responding" asking to Force Close or Wait. The phone would reboot itself after a minute and that would repeat in cycles.

Any help and direction to info to solve the problem will be greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Totally different system..., and you don't root with rsd.... try to factory reset, then sbf, then root, then flash a rom hope that helps


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> Totally different system..., and you don't root with rsd.... try to factory reset, then sbf, then root, then flash a rom hope that helps


You do root the og with sbf and updater since the latest updates killed the exploits. Ill help the guy later tonight.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

do you really, what an idiotic way... any who hows that bootstraper coming?


----------

